# New Flat Cars



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi everyone. I am a new member but I have been "lurking" for a while on MLS. I've had a small collection of large scale trains for a couple of years.http://www.bigriverlines.com/Modelmaker/Big_River_Lines_site/BRRR/Basic_Freight_Car/Basic_Cars.html


Though I have built many airplanes, figures, boats and scale armor (most of it 25+ years ago), both kits and scratch built, I am new to building train models, inspired mostly by the fantastic model making projects here. Many thanks for sharing all the excellent work!

Earlier this spring I decided to build two flat cars, which are now pretty much completed, and a tank car for which only the frame is finished.

Found some plans online at the Big River Lines website,

HERE. 

I re-drew them full size by hand to suit my purposes - I'm using Kadee 830 couplers and Delton trucks, and am working in roughly 1/24 scale. I didn't want to make an exact copy of a prototype - I get bogged down in research. So, these are fictitious, freelance cars. For reference I used the Wayne Spence flat car article here on MLS, and plans for a Ma & Pa flat car I found on the Cumberland Model Engineering website. I'm sure I've got some details wrong and have made some mistakes but I hope those of you who are more knowledgeable will point me in the right direction.

After re-drawing the plans, I made a cut list, cut stock from white pine on my table saw, and made parts for 8 car frame "kits". As stated I've made two into flat cars, and am making one into a really basic tank car. I plan to eventually make the others into whatever types I decide I need.







































Here are bundled side and center sills for 8 cars plus bagged frame parts and decking for one of the flat cars.











Parts for one flat car (less side sills, center sills and decking).











Frame mostly assembled on the plan. The queen posts are brass square-profile brads. Years ago a friend gave me a jar of about 5000 of these. I file a groove in the heads for the truss rods to sit in.


----------



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

More pix...











Bolsters and truss rods installed. Truss rods are made from 1/16 inch diam. copper Romex wire. I tried to solder the first rod to a queen post, but as you can see the wood burned, so I resorted to super glue.










Close up of first car end shows square washers cut from brass sheet, and "nuts" sawn from 1/16 id. brass tube and super-glued in place. On the second car I used Ozark hex nuts. Much easier.











Close up of the "air brake" made from automobile brake line, steel washers all stuck together on a steel rod with JB Weld. I just wanted it to look believable from a distance. 

more coming...


----------



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

A few more pictures...











Close up of grabholds and step, both attached to frame with sewing pins. The step is made from copper flashing and the grabholds from copper wire. Painstaking! 











The assembled frame sitting on the trucks, which have had metal wheels installed and have been painted. 











The finished car. Oops - forgot to put on cut levers. I'll have to add those... Brake wheel is from Ozark.

A couple more pix coming. Sorry to post all at once - I wanted to post as I went along, but just never had time.


----------



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

Profile view with stakes added. NLV stands for "Narrow Land Valley" - my fictitious RR. Lettering was hand painted to avoid problems making white decals.










View of the decking. Used denatured alcohol and ink mix to color it. 












That's it. I realize it isn't the most exciting car, but they were fun to build and a fairly simple first project. I'm happy with the end result. Thanks for looking.

Tom


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, excellent work.

Looks great.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That lettering was HAND PAINTED??????? Words fail me. (So does my handwriting.) The entire car is very well done! 

Later, 

K


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

these might be your first cars, but one clearly sees, that you are not new to modelling. 

wellcome!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Most beautiful!


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice work and economical! Nice lettering! 

Jack


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking cars! Thanks for the link to the drawings.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Whooeee...that _is_ an impressive bit of modeling! Very nice indeed!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing! Really great. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all the interest and support. 

My interest in model building has really been re-kindled due to all the great models I've seen in this forum. 
I had forgotten just how much fun this stuff can be! 

Tom


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Those are some EXCELLENT looking cars, keep it up! 

Chris


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice cars, great details! Looking forward to your tanker car.


----------



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, I'd like to tackle the tank car soon, but my arch-nemesis, time, is an issue at the moment! As soon as I can though... 
Thanks for the interest,

Tom


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work. Now you need two or three more and you have a GREAT looking set of cars to haul what ever you need to. Very well done Pete.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Tad. I look forwards to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Guys,
Did you look at the dates?
Old thread revised by fellow looking for trucks


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Those look amazing and are inspiring me to get started on a couple more flats for my "line" (aka, the strip of straight track currently laid out under my car in the garage...)

I'd like to know anything at all about how you do your lettering. I seriously doubt I'll even be able to do it myself (I've got an elemental tremor that makes detail work a pain) but it's something to think about!

Thanks for the photos!

Trot, the truly-impressed, fox...


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Tad,
Sweet build! I like the air reservoir, simple and keeps the weight low, I will have to 'borrow' that for my in progress build. I also like the grab irons, another idea to pilfer.
As Kevin stated above, flabbergasted. When can we see a 'How To' on your method for hand painting such great lettering?
Bob C.


----------

